# Any fans of the Honda EU2000i generator?



## guitar1580

Hi all, new guy here, and I just ordered one. Haven't posted much, but do read some informative threads here when I get the chance. After several counties around me in WV & OH were with no electricity during the heatwave for up to 2 weeks due to the June / July '12 storms, I decided to purchase a generator. I wanted a portable unit that I can take to my Mother's house if need. She lives in the next town up the river, and our power is usually not off at the same time.

Fuel efficiency & noise were among my largest items to consider, and I'm mostly just looking to run a fridge and a few small appliances intermittently. I wanted clean power, so that I can use a computer if needed. After I read the reviews, it seems that the EU2000i is one of the best sellers in the country. Just wondered if anyone else has an opinion on them, or the accessories available for them.

JP


----------



## Tirediron

As far as a highspeed generator goes , they are very nice, quiet, idle down when there is no demand and seem good on fuel. should be very clean out put due to the inverter


----------



## bacpacker

We got one for our EmComm group and have used it for at least 4 years. It got used several times every year for a full day at a time during public service events or Field Day. It never hiccuped. We once ran it for 11 hours and it still had a little fuel left in the 1.1 gallon tank. We were only running two radios and a power supply on it, but using the econo mode, it just sips fuel. You can easily talk over the noise it puts out. And it's only around 40lbs so it's easy to carry around.

I plan on buying one as soon as funds are available. The paralell kit would be worth having if you need more than 2K of power.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

We a few of these for work and we have run the poop out of then. You might say we even abused them. They ran over10 hrs a day for a year below freezing to over 100 deg. Just start them regularly and do the maintenance.


----------



## Fn/Form

The EU2k is a good performer. 

TREAT YOUR FUEL. Probably the number one problem with any infrequently used 

CHANGE THE OIL as directed. This is probably the biggest killer for these small, high speed generators. The oil runs hot, and it is very important to change it at recommended intervals.

Setting the valve lash is also recommended... you can find a video or two on Youtube.

The Yamaha EF2000i is the biggest competitor to the Honda. It has a built-in gas gauge, pushrod valve system (vs. timing belt and plastic OHC on the Honda), a valve to run fuel out of the system prior to storage and slightly better fuel consumption because it has a smaller engine. That valve is a big deal--greatly helps with worries of fuel rotting in fuel lines/carburetor during storage. And the smaller engine may not perform as well as the Honda at higher altitudes.

With some preps I'm a "two is one, one is none" believer. Generators is one of those things. The parallel capability is a definite plus--and doubling power + having redundancy + not compromising portability is a win. Much more preferred than a single 3k generator.


----------



## JerryMac

I have the EU3000 which is a little on the larger scale, but not by a whole lot, and it is one little awesome machine, i know during the ice storm and intermittent power failures, it has never let me down, and on the econo mode, it will run a long time if your not demanding a lot from it, also good clean power, so i would say you did good, carefull when adding coffee pots, heat plates, anything that draws a lot, have to stage those adds.....but honda, cannot be beat !!


----------



## FatTire

use one at work, 10 hour days running nonstop in pouring rain and 110 degree heat. its on my list to get one for myself


----------



## guitar1580

Thanks for the replies folks. I did get the generator and have been trying it out a little to get the engine broken in. I'm very impressed with the quality. It starts right up, runs very quietly, and the econo feature which allows it to throttle down it great. Someday I may add the 2nd one.

JP


----------



## db2469

Will it run indoors safely without being vented outside?
DB


----------



## TheLazyL

db2469 said:


> Will it run indoors safely without being vented outside?
> DB


Yes, until the "indoors" oxygen has been replaced with carbon monoxide.

Then the generator engine will die for lack of oxygen along with all the occupants.


----------



## guitar1580

db2469, generators have a gasoline engine, as does your lawn mower, car, etc. The carbon monoxide fumes are deadly, as mentioned above. They are not designed to be used inside a house, and not even in a garage with the door open. If used on a porch or beside the house, care should be taken to not use it near a window or door, where the fumes could enter the home.

JP


----------



## Moby76065

db2469 said:


> Will it run indoors safely without being vented outside?
> DB


:gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah:

*NEVER, NEVER, NEVER run a generator indoors. YOU'LL DIE!*
It is about the most un recommended practice I can think of.

These little units can run outside under a pegged down umbella or other cover. You cannot smell CO. It will kill you. With a little thought there is just no reason to do it. You can always figure out how to keep it dry.


----------



## IzzyMovin

Have two of these running parallel and are great. Even use the boat gas can and they run over 20 hours. But on 'Econo' mode the RV A/C almost kills them when the a/c kicks on. Less so when I use the fan always on mode.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Welcome to the forum. Feel free to read all the old post you want and ask questions. You do realize that post was a year old right?


----------



## readytogo

*Honda 2000 info.*

http://vmsales.com/
my recommendations for the little Honda; a external gas tank system and battery charger cables, they come handy.


----------

